# ASUS GeForce GTX 1660 Super Phoenix



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2019)

The ASUS GeForce GTX 1660 Super is priced at just $230, matching NVIDIA MSRP pricing. Physically the card is very compact, measuring just 17.5 x 12 cm, which ensures it will fit into all cases. Unfortunately the small size limits what the cooler can do in terms of heat and noise.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Oct 29, 2019)

Asus Peltor Edition, god awful cooler.


----------



## 3125b (Oct 29, 2019)

In search of incredible indeed - incredibly bad coolers, that is.


----------



## brunello (Oct 29, 2019)

86C on a 125w total board power GPU... enough said


----------



## Jism (Oct 29, 2019)

ASUS GeForce GTX 1660 Super Phoenix Review
					

The ASUS GeForce GTX 1660 Super is priced at just $230, matching NVIDIA MSRP pricing. Physically the card is very compact, measuring just 17.5 x 12 cm, which ensures it will fit into all cases. Unfortunately the small size limits what the cooler can do in terms of heat and noise.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




This page is broken on the end in Chrome >


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2019)

Jism said:


> This page is broken on the end in Chrome


Fixed, thanks for reporting!


----------



## Jism (Oct 29, 2019)

Stupid WYSIWYG-editors adding their own markups.


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 29, 2019)

If this only had the Intel cooler with the copper core, then maybe the thermals would be better.


----------



## cellar door (Oct 29, 2019)

Should there be:
"No hardware-accelerated raytracing"
Under the negatives - just like on al the AMD card reviews? Not trying to be pedantic but for consistency sake.


----------



## jabbadap (Oct 29, 2019)

cellar door said:


> Should there be:
> "No hardware-accelerated raytracing"
> Under the negatives - just like on al the AMD card reviews? Not trying to be pedantic but for consistency sake.



_No hardware support for RTX&DLSS_ as a con is not enough for you?


----------



## rainzor (Oct 29, 2019)

These aluminium blobs are enough for 75W cards and that's about it. If you're going to go with single fan setup you need a better heatsink with heat pipe(s), Asus. Gigabyte ITX and MSI Aero ITX were good enough for gtx1060 for instance. $5 more for Palit version is a better investment.


----------



## cellar door (Oct 29, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> _No hardware support for RTX&DLSS_ as a con is not enough for you?


I would have swore it was not there when I read the article - my apologies, looks like I missed it.


----------



## jabbadap (Oct 29, 2019)

cellar door said:


> I would have swore it was not there when I read the article - my apologies, looks like I missed it.



It's have been mentioned as a con for every non-RTX Turing since first gtx1660ti review came out at the February.


----------



## d4rklynx (Jun 12, 2020)

i have seen 6 pin fan connector, exist any fan connector similar? or need some kind of converter i want to install it  *Accelero Mono Plus *
but it seems have 2x 4 pins and converter to molex, but i need converter to 6 pin for this graphic card, how can i solve this.


----------

